# [erledigt] virtualbox 4.1.4 keine Maus mehr

## flammenflitzer

Hallo, ich habe ein Sabayon Linux Gastsystem. Nach dem Update des Gastsystem auf auf virtualbox-bin-4.1.4 wurde xf86-video-virtualbox und xf86-input-virtualbox vom Paketmanager entfernt. Jetzt funktionieren Maus und Tastatur nicht mehr.Last edited by flammenflitzer on Mon Nov 14, 2011 9:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AmonAmarth

benutz sabayon für virtualbox ihr eigenes overlay oder sind das die offiziellen gentoo ebuilds? 

kannst du dich per ssh von deinem host auf den guest einloggen? wenn ja installier die pakete von hand nach.

sind die magic keys im guest kernel aktiviert? wenn ja kannst du auch im guest magic + k oder magic + r und danach auf die konsole wechseln.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

seit virtualbox-4.1.4 ist der virtualbox Maustreiber nicht mehr vorhanden. Daher habe ich den Treiber entfernt (siehe auch bug 386741). Als resultat habe ich für xorg-drivers-1.11 die INPUT_DEVICES um den virtualbox Eintrag bereinigen lassen (bug 387121). Jetzt muß ich das nur noch für xorg-drivers-1.10 nachholen lassen...

Damit deine Maus unter deinem Sabayon Gastsystem wieder funktioniert sollte es ausreichen entweder xf86-input-mouse oder xf86-input-evdev im Gastsystem zu installieren und ggf. in die entsprechende xorg Konfigurationsdatei einzutragen.

xf86-video-virtualbox ist übrigens weiterhin vorhanden und sollte für ein Gentoo/Sabayon Gastsystem auch weiterhin installiert werden.

Eine nicht funktionierende Tastatur unter X ist meistens das Resultat eines xorg-Updates. In diesem Fall sollte folgender Befehl reichen, um alle X-Treiber wieder funktionstüchtig zu machen: 

```
emerge -1av $(qlist -CIq x11-drivers)
```

(/usr/bin/qlist gehört zum Paket app-portage/portage-utils)

----------

## flammenflitzer

War wohl nur ein kde Problem. Unter Fluxbox funktioniert alles.

Danke

----------

